# control camera BR300 with RM-BR300



## langex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I am facing a strange problem with my installation.
I have 2 camera which are suppose to be use in a room with 8 positions; the installation is wiring in series. 
when I put the 2 cameras on position 1,2,3,4 or 5, it's impossible to control them via the control unit (RM-BR300); but in position 6,7 et 8 it's work. 
Do you have any idea about the cause (s) of this problem?
Please help me. Thank you


----------



## museav (Jul 10, 2012)

So you have the VISCA control cabling, probably VISCA RS-422, run from the controller and daisy chained to eight locations, is that correct? You then want to connect the cameras at any two of those locations, but they currently only work when the cameras are at positions 6, 7 and/or 8, is that also correct?

Since the cameras apparently both work at some position, I assume the RS-232/RS-422 and 9600/38400 baud rate switches on the bottom of the controller and the mode switch on the controller are all set correctly and the baud rate matches that set for both cameras. Are the positions in order, in other words is position 1 the first connection after the controller and position 8 the last connection in the daisy-chain? Have you tried reassigning camera addresses after you move a camera? Have you tried any troubleshooting such as disconnecting the rest of the chain from the first position and seeing if that position works by itself and then working your way down the chain?


----------



## langex (Jul 10, 2012)

museav said:


> So you have the VISCA control cabling, probably VISCA RS-422, run from the controller and daisy chained to eight locations, is that correct? You then want to connect the cameras at any two of those locations, but they currently only work when the cameras are at positions 6, 7 and/or 8, is that also correct?
> 
> Since the cameras apparently both work at some position, I assume the RS-232/RS-422 and 9600/38400 baud rate switches on the bottom of the controller and the mode switch on the controller are all set correctly and the baud rate matches that set for both cameras. Are the positions in order, in other words is position 1 the first connection after the controller and position 8 the last connection in the daisy-chain? Have you tried reassigning camera addresses after you move a camera? Have you tried any troubleshooting such as disconnecting the rest of the chain from the first position and seeing if that position works by itself and then working your way down the chain?



Hi museav,
thank you for your reply.
_So you have the VISCA control cabling, probably VISCA RS-422, run from the controller and daisy chained to eight locations, is that correct?_ --> YES
_You then want to connect the cameras at any two of those locations, but they currently only work when the cameras are at positions 6, 7 and/or 8, is that also correct?_ --> YES
_Are the positions in order, in other words is position 1 the first connection after the controller and position 8 the last connection in the daisy-chain?_ --> YES
The tests I made:
- when I disconnect one position before 6 (camera in 6 and 7) the cameras don't work
- when I disconnect position 8 (camera in 6 and 7), the cameras work
- when I put one camera in position 6 and disconnect 7 and 8, the camera works
- when I put one camera in position 1 and disconnect the rest of the chain, it doesn't work
- I even tried the one camera directly in the control room and it's work
when I say the camera doesn't work, I mean it's cannot be control by the RM-BR300 but we have the video.
After all these tests I don't know what can be the problem. 
Please do you have any clue? Thank you


----------



## museav (Jul 12, 2012)

Since the control of the cameras works at some positions, that at least suggests it is not a setting or configuration problem. It does suggest it might be a wiring problem.

You might look at Page 67 in http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/assetDownloadController/BRC300%20Operating%20Instructions.pdf?path=Asset Hierarchy$Professional$SEL-yf-generic-153708$SEL-yf-generic-153753SEL-asset-177657.pdf&id=StepID$SEL-asset-177657$original&dimension=original as that shows the proper wiring for multiple cameras connected to a single controller. My guess is that the connections may be wired incorrectly at multiple locations. For example, if the connection between the controller and the first camera position and between the fifth and sixth camera positions were wired pin-to-pin rather than with the TXD to RXD and RXD to TXD crossover then that might give the results you are experiencing.

I would start with verifying the cabling for Position 1 and getting it working by itself, then work your way down the line.


----------

